
Show HN: Amazon, eBay, Shopify Images Scaling - laiduythanh
https://thanhlai.com/scale/
======
jayhuang
Interesting idea, and I'm not sure what your goal is with this page but a
couple problems:

Your HN title is "Amazon, EBay, Shopify Images Scaling", which in and of
itself isn't terribly descriptive, but on top of that, your page does not
communicate even that. It is not clear what the purpose or intent is.

As for the functionality itself, I'm given the option to place 4 objects on a
page along with image uploads, and do a few rudimentary actions to the
objects, and "Save" it as a new tab with the frame exported in Base64. Couple
issues on this front:

First of all, the items are not to scale relative to each other, there's a
giant forearm and a giant banana, but a tiny human.

Second of all, there is no option to adjust the order of the layers of these
objects. I cannot place an arm atop an uploaded image when the arm was
previously lower.

Third of all, "save" isn't actually saving. The exported image is not served
as a download to the user, what the text suggested will happen did not happen.

Perhaps this solves a genuine need that I am struggling very hard to see.
Maybe you built this to solve an issue you have, and maybe I'm not your target
audience. Regardless, it is wholly unclear what the intent or purpose of this
is, and your page fails communicate its value proposition to a visitor/user.
Even if it provides value to me or solves a pain point, I am not aware of it.

~~~
laiduythanh
Thanks Jay Huang. I am very appreciated your feedback! Regarding your
suggestions, I totally agree and am working on the changes.

